# Make letters touch each other



## alanjm (14 Feb 2007)

I'm looking for a software package that will allow me to blend letters together ie get them to touch each other. But I didn't want to expand funds on a big drawing package at this moment in time. MS word doesn't seem to do the trick, well not that I have found. Any ideas?

thanks
Alanjm


----------



## Gill (14 Feb 2007)

Hi Alan

Serif Page Plus?

I've never used it myself but it's free and a I know a scroller who does use it in this way.

There's a commercial program available called Woodtrax but another scroller I know has it and she reckons its applications are quite limited, making it poor value. Again, I've never used it myself.

Gill


----------



## NickWelford (14 Feb 2007)

You can use WORD - if you go to tools / format / font / character spacing then change spacing to condensed and change the point number to whatever you need. The example shows how close they get.

On the other hand, Page Plus is a very useful program......


----------



## Anonymous (14 Feb 2007)

Hi Alan..great name that !

Microsoft Publisher has a feature that allows the spacing between characters to be adjusted and can be found under :
Format>Spacing Between Characters.

You then have options for : 
Normal
Very Tight
Tight
Loose
Very Loose

The 'Very Tight' setting makes characters join together but it's font dependent on how effective this is.

Hope this helps....
Alan


----------



## mudman (14 Feb 2007)

alanjm":cqcnokfh said:


> I'm looking for a software package that will allow me to blend letters together ie get them to touch each other. But I didn't want to expand funds on a big drawing package at this moment in time. MS word doesn't seem to do the trick, well not that I have found. Any ideas?
> 
> thanks
> Alanjm



You can do this in word and it isn't too difficult.

Do it as follows.
1. Create a small text box on a blank page.
2. In the text box, type the first letter in your word.
3. Resize the letter to 'big', eg 72 point.
4. Resize the text box to be just as big as the letter.
5. Change the properties of the text box so that there is no fill and no outline.
6. Select the text box and copy it.
7. Paste as many times as there are letters.
8. Go into each box and change each letter so that you have each letter from your word represented.
9. Pick up each letter in turn and arrange them how you want. (Note that you must click and drag the edge of the text box, not the letter.

It sounds like a bit of a faf but it isn't really and it does generate the effect you are after quite quickly and simply.
One thing though is to try and get your positioning right from the start as it can be fiddly picking up letters again if they are close together.


----------

